# MILAN | MoLeCoLa | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Mo**LeCoLa*
Milan | Italy
Park Associati, Habitech, ESA Engineering, Bollinger+Grohmann, Mobility in Chain, Greencure








*Enhancement of public transport, student accommodation and services, cycle and green paths, a system of squares: this is MoLeCoLa. The design team headed by Italian architecture firm **Park Associati** won the **C40 Reinventing Cities** international competition launched by the Municipality of Milan for Bovisa Node. Reinventing it is an opportunity for it to act as a hinge between the areas separated by the tracks, to repair the district and to integrate the station as a gateway to a strategic urban functions system.*

SITE
The Bovisa Node site is an area comprising about 91,000 sqm (980,000 sqft) including the Milan Nord Bovisa-Politecnico station, a gateway to the city via the Milano Malpensa international airport and railway junction. It is a strategic hub along the north-west central line, which is being developed from the Porta Nuova district up to the Milano-Rho Exhibition Centre, formalising some of the more significant urban transformations in progress within Milan. This includes the former Farini Yard, the Bovisa-Goccia area, the Stephenson business park, the Cascina Merlata residential and business development and the MIND - Milan Innovation District, the setting of the Human Technology Park and the Science faculties of the State University of Milan in the post Expo area. In order to heighten accessibility, the "Milan 2030" strategy locates the following in one of the "Nodi" (Hubs) areas: gateway to the city for which town planning regulations are foreseen aimed at catalysing investments in order to develop the existing infrastructures and trigger urban regeneration.

Besides the station and the forecourts in front, which are today used for parking, the site is composed of an extensive brownfield in the Bovisa district, east of the tracks, which is involved in the extensive reconversion of large industrial areas into research and innovation centres. This includes the Negri Institute for Pharmacological Research and the Design and Engineering campus of the Polytechnic of Milan, which has started up widespread generation in disused areas for offices, laboratories, start-up incubators and spaces for culture and residences in response to a growing demand for homes, specifically for students. To the west of the railway, in the Bovisa-Goccia area, the Municipality and Polytechnic are committed to upgrading the area around the former gasometers, providing for a large park, the expansion of the campus and the establishment of a science park.
















PROJECT
"The development of the Bovisa node, with the upgrading of the railway and the recovery of abandoned areas, together with the major projects of the Politechnic University for the expansion of the Campus and the construction of a public park of over 300,000 sqm, represent an extraordinary opportunity to mend parts of the territory disconnected and strengthen the station as a reference point for mobility, creating a strong connection along the axis that goes from Porta Nuova and Farini Yard to MIND Milano Innovation District and Cascina Merlata," says the Councilor for Urban Planning, Pierfrancesco Maran. *The area becomes a multimodal hub at the center of a new neighborhood alive and active all hours of the day and every day of the week, through the creation of squares, cycle paths, gardens and green areas, sports fields, dehors. The connection between the areas of Bovisa and Villapizzone is guaranteed by two new cycle and pedestrian paths*: the first runs along via Andreoli and crosses the district crossing the railway parallel to the tram line to continue west along via Lambruschini; the second, further north, allows a further bypassing of the railway for soft mobility, putting the MoLeCoLa sector in direct connection with the new development of Bovisa-Goccia.








*Three new connections are also activated along the north-south axis, designing routes with different landscape and mobility characteristics*: a driveway along via Bovisasca, a cycle/pedestrian promenade in the center of the lot and a walk surrounded by greenery in the strip that runs alongside the railway. A tree-lined boulevard will also connect the three squares that will activate an urban street, joined together by a tree-lined avenue along which the tram line extends together with a cycle and pedestrian path. *The three environments have different characteristics: *

*Piazza Alfieri is redesigned as a space for organizing temporary activities by exploiting the breadth of the public space and the wooden roof that allows it to host markets and other functions at any time of the year;*
*the station square is designed as an interchange node between all the different mobility possibilities offered by MoLeCoLa - tram, cycle path and velostation, parking areas for scooters and shared bicycles, railway station;*
*the square along via Lambruschini is instead conceived as a new entrance door to the area to the west of the station, a space dedicated to the students of the Via La Masa campus and the new reality of Goccia.*
*















*​
*The project involves the construction of two student residences and new housing*, with a wide range of rental solutions dedicated to students, young workers or professionals, even for short periods.* The buildings develop into a courtyard and are connected by large green areas, play areas for children, vegetable gardens, multipurpose spaces and for sports. On the ground floors, coworking spaces, commercial activities, neighborhood services are created according to the principles of the "15-Minute City". It's also scheduled the construction of the new headquarters of the public transports company Ferrovienord. *
















*All the buildings have been designed with entirely wooden structures, which can be dismantled with reduced environmental impact. The buildings are equipped with a district heating and cooling system, photovoltaic panels and green roofs.*

















​
*MoLeCoLa is a predominantly pedestrian-oriented development, which promotes electric mobility among the residents, workers and visitors of the district* through the provision of infrastructures for recharging vehicles, dedicated parking spaces and other incentives. *The project complies with the LEED for Neighborhood certification*, the sustainability certification protocol that evaluates not only the energy performance of a neighborhood, but also the use of water resources, the impact of new buildings in the existing context, efficiency and the presence of green spaces, pedestrian areas and spaces for the community. *The goal is to complete the works by 2026.*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## matteowolk (7 mo ago)

Ciao a tutti, ma del progetto Mo.Le.Co.La si sa più niente? 
So che Sala lo voleva pronto per il 2026 ma la vedo abbastanza dura 😢


----------

